

Vim Icon Replacement - mutewinter
http://dribbble.com/shots/1100850-Vim-Icon-Replacement

======
adlpz
I will assume this is a work of humor.

------
zefhous
I prefer this for MacVim <http://dribbble.com/shots/337065-MacVim-Icon-
Updated>

~~~
adlpz
It's got python in it, nice.

------
richo
Maybe I'm just an old fart, but I much prefer the {g,Mac}vim icon.

Most of it is tolerable, but the sparkles just went too far imo.

------
Dirlewanger
I don't use Vim, but love the logo. Very reminiscent of the early '90s WWF
logo.

------
johncoltrane
The glitter, the bling… it looks like a perfect icon replacement for Sublime
Text.

Whoever created that icon doesn't get Vim at all, IMO.

------
GhotiFish
Looks like a super hero icon.

Better then the current gvim icon that's for sure. That icon is fugly.

~~~
techtalsky
To call it "dated" would be kind.

